# Whitewater Rafting Expo!



## Guest (Feb 21, 2006)

Hey Rafters, Tradeshow Discounts in your back yard!

The Colorado, RV, Sport, Boat and Travel Show will be featuring Whitewater this year! Visit the National Western Conference Center and check out the whitewater pavilion on March 2nd (Thurs) thru Sunday the 5th. For more information please go to www.bigasalloutdoors.com, or dial 800-457-2434. The whitewater rafting vendors that will be attending will be: Vanguard Inflatables, Jack's Plastic Welding, Riverboatworks, Dvorjak Expeditions, Geo Tours, Rocky Mountain Adventures, Stitches and Stuff, AH Sports, and yes, Paddler magazine. If you are interested in making some $ while rafting this year come hear the 3 Seminars, "Floating the Gunnison Gorge", "How to Become a River Guide", and "Floating the Western Rivers". The cost is just $8, to walk the floor, and children under 12 come free! 

There will be special event discounts, package deals, and might be a great way to pick up those loose odds and ends you need for this season.

Thanks,

Nick Hinds, Marketing and Sales, Paddler and Kayak Magazine


----------

